# Shooting my first model mayhem today



## ababysean (Sep 8, 2010)

I joined model mayhem and I have gone back and forth with other models to set up time/place for photos, but it never has worked out.
Today it has.  
I don't know why I am so nervous.  Chasing a 2 YO in a tutu with cowboy boots AND getting a good shot is way harder then trying to get a good shot from an adult.  LOL 
But I still am nervous!


----------



## ghache (Sep 8, 2010)

ababysean said:


> I joined model mayhem and I have gone back and forth with other models to set up time/place for photos, but it never has worked out.
> Today it has.
> I don't know why I am so nervous. Chasing a 2 YO in a tutu with cowboy boots AND getting a good shot is way harder then trying to get a good shot from an adult. LOL
> But I still am nervous!


 

everything is going to be fine! where are you gonna shoot? studio? location?


----------



## ababysean (Sep 8, 2010)

Outside downtown.
I might bring her by the studio if we have time.


----------



## bigtwinky (Sep 8, 2010)

Best of luck...remember to relax and just have fun.

Post up pictures!!


----------



## mwcfarms (Sep 8, 2010)

ooh have fun, hopefully all goes smashing.


----------



## MohaimenK (Sep 8, 2010)

Ohh please! You know you're gonna do fine! Have fun with it!


----------



## SrBiscuit (Sep 8, 2010)

keep the convo going and the mood light.:thumbup:


----------



## o hey tyler (Sep 8, 2010)

Get drunk before hand, you'll be significantly less nervous. 

Works for me anyway.


----------



## SecondShot (Sep 8, 2010)

I don't know about getting drunk per se - but having a long island iced tea takes any edge off for me.


----------



## SecondShot (Sep 8, 2010)

OK OK, fine. maybe two.







Don't judge me. God don't like ugly.:lmao:


----------



## o hey tyler (Sep 8, 2010)

Ah, sweet Long Island deliciousness.


----------



## Kansasdude (Sep 8, 2010)

Honestly, the model may be just as nervous as you are. Just relax and try to have fun.  Don't be afraid to ask your model what they think from time to time.  Some will be happy to offer you suggestions, while others will be content to just follow your lead.  Ultimately it's your decision on how to conduct the shoot.


----------



## ababysean (Sep 8, 2010)

It went great!
She was very outgoing and natural!
I am excited for tonight after the kids go to bed to edit the photos.


----------



## reznap (Sep 8, 2010)

Glad to hear it went well.  I need to do the model mayhem thing out this way... shooting people is probably my favorite genre of photography.

Looking forward to see what you've come up with.


----------



## ababysean (Sep 8, 2010)

pics added


----------



## doziergraphic (Sep 8, 2010)

oh - you added them to the original post - was looking for them down here...

Very nice. She looks natural and very attractive (helps!).

Good lighting and I really like both shots, but #2 could've had her head turned just a bit to get rid of that 'spike' of sunlight coming out of her ear.


----------



## ababysean (Sep 9, 2010)

Zenfolio | CrystalBellePhotography | Kayla


----------



## Robin Usagani (Sep 9, 2010)

Nice!  I think you missed the focus a bit on they eyes shot behind the leaves.


----------



## Mustlovedragons (Sep 9, 2010)

I just hope she shows (showed) up for you. It's so awful when a model confirms, you get it all planned out, then they don't call or show up. I quit dealing with MM for that reason. I tried 10x. 9 didn't show at all (of that only one called...3 hours after the no show) and the other didn't come prepared (ie, following instructions since the client wanted no makeup, no nail polish, no hair products and model came 20 min late with spiked hair, ton of makeup and a fresh mani/pedi with red polish). Done, lol. BEST OF LUCK!!


----------



## MohaimenK (Sep 9, 2010)

^^^ She's already done the photoshoot, look at her OP. 

Crystal, what I tell ya?!?!? The pix are good! U go woman!


----------



## ghache (Sep 9, 2010)

good stuff!

i have 2 shoot on the 18/19 with 2 mm models. i just hope they show up! lol


----------



## MohaimenK (Sep 9, 2010)

ghache said:


> good stuff!
> 
> i have 2 shoot on the 18/19 with 2 mm models. i just hope they show up! lol


 
Make sure they're experienced and always send them message a few days ahead just to confirm and trade phone #s. I've had 1 not show up but i didn't go cuz she never confirmed w/ me. But I've got em booked till Octover 10th!


----------



## ghache (Sep 9, 2010)

MohaimenK said:


> ghache said:
> 
> 
> > good stuff!
> ...


 
Yeah i will, 

There is one i contacted and she seems really enthusiastic to shoot with me. The other one initiated the shoot with me.

they are really GORGEOUS models with some good shooting experience from what ive seen in their portfolios. they probably have more experience than i do! haha


----------



## ababysean (Sep 9, 2010)

I call the NIGHT before and send facebook messages, for any of my "clients"  
I've had ONE no show so far and it really ticked me off, because I had facebook with her the night before, the day of, called her the day of, and drove 30 mins to the beach with my 3 kids, driving over a toll road, getting my car covered top to bottom, in and out full of sand, and then no show!!!!  She called me like an hour into it after I tried to call her 5 or 6 times and sent her like 2 or 3 texts saying she completely spaced and she is sorry....  grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!
However, it worked out in the end because I got some great pictures of my kids!  lol


----------



## PenguinPhotoWrx (Sep 9, 2010)

I looked at all the shots on your site- I like them all- nice job.  I wish she would have smiled in at least one, though.  She's so pretty, I'm willing to bet her face would have lit up with a smile.


----------



## OffTheWall (Sep 9, 2010)

o hey tyler said:


> Get drunk before hand, you'll be significantly less nervous.
> 
> Works for me anyway.



HAHA thats what i did on my first shoot with my first MM model, it worked perfect too, pretty sure drunk at 9:00am in the morning didn't work to well with my wife lol. 

But you'll do great just remember these will be part of your port just relax keep the convo going but also remember to take pics lol, if she talks to much, just pull the camera up to your face or else you'll stand there for hours hearing the model blah blah for hours haha.


----------



## Corvphotography (Sep 9, 2010)

what did u use for your shoot ABABYSEAN?


----------



## ababysean (Sep 9, 2010)

what do you mean?
My "gear"?
lol
I have a NikonD3000 and a SB-600.


----------



## MelissaLaska (Sep 9, 2010)

Love the lighting on your pictures. What was your camera settings? Of kayla that is.


----------



## ababysean (Sep 9, 2010)

I'm sure my settings are all over the place.
I usually shoot in A mode and don't move far past 4


----------



## kundalini (Sep 9, 2010)

Nice overall. But there's always another pair of eyes that sees slightly different, init?

#1 - The left hand has been amputated. The lanyard is there doing something, but as a viewer, it adds nothing. You have blow outs on top of her head and harmonica. The background is overexposed on the right side of the frame. The pickup truck is distracting. You have nice focus on the eyes, well done. It looks as if you have the flash mounted on the hotshoe judging by the shadow on her nose and you turned the camera in portrait orientation because the catch light in the right eye is at about 7:00 o'clock.

Possible remedies for next time: For bright sunny conditions such as this, a diffuser will be a godsend. If you can't get an assistant, perhaps look into a 8' to 10' tall stand with an arm to hold a reflector/diffuser. You'll want some counterweights to avoid having the rig blow over. 
Under expose the background and let your flash light the subject. 
Get a synch cord for the SB600 so that you can position the flash other than on the lens axis.

#2 - Again a diffuser would've helped by evening out the exposure on the face (left cheek). Similar comments about under exposing the background. I would clone out (content aware in CS5) the ghost bokeh left of frame near her face. Also remove the stray strands of hair on her chest. Again, very nice focus on the eyes.

She is very pretty and I think you did a nice job of it. The more you do it under less than ideal situations, the more confidence you'll have to go into auto mode........ errr, I mean your brain, not the gear.


----------



## ababysean (Sep 9, 2010)

It is usually TF, in my experience.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Sep 9, 2010)

ababysean said:


> what do you mean?
> My "gear"?
> lol
> I have a NikonD3000 and a SB-600.


What lens did you use for the shoot?


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Sep 9, 2010)

By the way, Great job with the shoot! They look pretty damn good, Imo.


----------



## ababysean (Sep 9, 2010)

oh lol

35mm 1.8


----------

